# Fat free 1/2 & 1/2?



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

I like to cut calories and fat where I can, but I cannot, will not, do it at the expense of taste. Every time I try a reduced or fat free dairy product, (except 1% milk thats fine) I usually have wasted 3 bucks, it goes straight to the trash most times. So...
Is fat free 1/2 & 1/2 the same? I just want to try it in a soup next time. But if I will be ruining the whole pot, I'll skip it. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, Suzi, I haven't seen it here.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2007)

Fat free half and half is an oxymoron.

Also, check the label.  They add sugar, sometimes in the form of HFCS, to make up for the fat (most reduced fat foods do).  So you are trading fat calories for sugar calories, to a certain extent.

Also most brands add carageenan or other gums to give it a richer mouthfeel; some brands also load theirs up with chemicals.

Rather than use it, why not use real milk?  Or use real 1/2 and 1/2 and cut down on the fat from another part of your meal?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

I suppose I already have cut fat alot from what it was, originally it was 2 cups cream, which was way too thick for me, so I used 2 c h&h, but last night I did 1.5 c h&h and the rest 1% milk. This is Cream of chicken / wild rice soup BTW....
It also had 1/2 c butter, I use 1/4. It's still one of my best soups (pat myself on the back) but I was just wondering how much farther I could go with it. Maybe I'll just leave well enough alone!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had it once or twice (never bought it) and I thought it had an odd quality to it. I guess that's ok when you are using a small amount in coffee, but I would worry about soup.

Ever thought about evaporated milk? I don't use this trick, but it's a well-known fat free (or low fat) sub for cream.

Your soup sounds yummy, btw.  You are lucky to live in the Land O' Wild Rice.  It's sort hard to find here and pricey.

Maybe post the recipe in the soup thread?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL I just had another bowl for lunch, it IS good!
I'll give ya the recipe if you want.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I would try the fat free 1/2 and 1/2 in the soup but I did use it in some irish cream I made a few days ago and you cannot taste a difference at all.  BTW, the soup sounds good - I would love the recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jen hit the nail on the head.  It's awful stuff.  For those occasions I make a recipe that calls for cream, I use the real thing and consider it a treat.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

Here ya go.... I've never really shared a recipe with other than family and friends, I'm always afraid someone won't like it. That's why I never became a chef like I wanted to..... I can't take critisizm too well. If you don't like it just don't tell me please!!!!! 

Maybe I should make this a new thread, but if they want it that way it will go that way. 

Here goes nuthin!!!

Suzi's Minnesota Cream of Chicken and Wild Rice Soup

1/2 lb bacon, chopped
1 1/2 cup diced carrot
1 1/2 cup diced celery
1 1/2 cup chopped onion
4 cloves minced garlic (or to taste, as is everything)
3-4 cups diced cooked chicken
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup flour
8 cups chicken broth
3-4 cups cooked wild rice (I make rice 1 cup rice, 3 cups water, use it all)
2 cups 1/2 and 1/2 
salt and pepper to taste

Will need a large soup pot, dutch oven is too small. 

Render bacon til crisp, remove from pot, leave drippings. 
Cook carrot, celey, onion til just soft, add garlic, cook 1-2 more min. 
Add butter and melt, add flour and cook 2-3 min.
Add broth, bacon and chicken, simmer 5 min. 
Add cream and rice, heat thru, add salt and pepper to taste.

and as my Italian neighbors once said.....

MANGIA ANTONY!!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't recall seeing fat-free half-and-half in my area stores.  I use  so little of it that when a recipe calls  for it, I use the real thing.   As  Andy said, I   consider  dishes with higher calorie  ingredients "treats."

When I lived in  Minnesota I  had  a  friend  who was a  Chippewa  Indian.  Cedric frequently  brought me bags of  wild  rice.   I  miss  those days.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

Is wild rice not readlily available elsewhere?
I guess I always assume that every store has everything everywhere these days!
Let me know I'll send it!!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2007)

That recipe looks great!

I can find wild rice here but it's expensive.  I grew up in MN and we ate it all the time!


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 30, 2007)

you cannot cook with it (and it says so) the gelatins will separate, sorry.  It's for cold use only.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

I figured...
I'll just have to figure it's like the rest and not waste my few $ on it. 
Thank you! 
Try the soup!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 30, 2007)

Yum! The soup sounds great - cut and pasted! Thanks!


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 30, 2007)

Suzi, I too am always looking for ways to reduce fat.  I do enjoy 1% milk and lower fat cream cheese.  Lower fat mayo and sour cream are my staples as well, although you have to get the right brand.  I've always been skeptical of the fat free 1/2 &1/2.  Too fake and weird.  Although I have been happy using the fat free evaporated milk in some recipes.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 2, 2007)

I never thought of the evap.... I'm not sure why, I have used it in other things before. Must have a brain melt or something. Thanks! I'm going to try that next time.


----------

